# Nursing mom not producing enough milk



## Kdabbs (Nov 26, 2015)

We have a mom and daughter goat that had their babies side by side at the same time. Mom goat had triplets. Daughter had twin. Since they were side by side giving birth, all babies were born in one pile. Mama goats bag/nipples are so large they are dragging on the ground. Baby goats cannot find her nipples. Daughter goat is nursing all 5 goats. I think she is not able to produce for all 5 baby goats. They are 3 days old. I have never had mama goats that would nurse another one babies. Any suggestions on what I need to do will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a lot of babies to feed for one mom....I would not leave 5 kids on the one mom, it will over tax her quick, pull her down. I would separate the moms and kids....milk and bottle the ones mom cant feed herself...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to separate the does and split up the kids for each doe. The doe with the large udder...you will need to help the kids nurse until some of that shrinks and/or the kids figure out how to nurse from her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, separate the two mom's and be sure all kids get fed.

Milk the doe out who has the balloon teats to relive some pressure, then try her babies on her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do her teats actually drag? She may need some sort of udder sling if she's that pendulous.

I agree on the milking her out to make it easier for the kids to nurse.

You may need to tie mom up and and show the kids how to nurse.

Sounds like the afterbirth from the does was on all the kids so the one thinks they belong to her. Is the actual mom trying to mother the babies too?

Separate them for sure they need to bond to their actual mom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Kdabbs (Nov 26, 2015)

Both moms and all babies doing well. We have had 21 more babies and all doing well. Keeping me busy!! Love to sit and watch them play. Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update, glad all is well. Any pics?


----------

